# what about your eyes?



## Catherine (4 Jun 2003)

are glasses ok in the infantry?


----------



## Korus (4 Jun 2003)

Depends on how strong they are. If you are what‘s known as ‘V4‘, then you won‘t be able to get into the combat arms.

Unfortunatley, no one other than the recruiting doctors seem to know what the cutoff for ‘V4‘ is.. I‘ve got -6.0 glasses/contacts, and that put me in V4..

You won‘t know for sure until you do your medical..


----------



## Rafe (8 Jun 2003)

From what i understand, V4 vision is -4.00 or worse.  I have -4.00 and i am still classified as V4.


----------



## Bringer (9 Jun 2003)

I‘m not sure where the cutoff is, but -3.25 qualified me for infantry (V3).


----------



## Jason Jarvis (9 Jun 2003)

I‘ve failed the eye test three times now, and as far as I can tell, anything worse than -6 makes you a V5 and ineligible for enrollment in the CF (including the CIC as well -- go figure).

The only way to fix this is to save your pennies and get LASIK. If you are a V5 like me with -9.5 prescription, this would bring you up to around -.25 to -.75 (give or take, depending on how you heal). This would get you in no problem.    

The only thing to remember is that if you have laser eye surgery you have to sign a waiver releasing the military from any responsibility for your disability pension if you don‘t follow the doctor‘s orders and do something stupid to wreck the surgery (not bloody likely, but who knows).   :blotto:  This is in effect for a year after your surgery, I believe.

Unfortunately, LASIK doesn‘t help colour blindness. . . .


----------



## inferno (13 Jun 2003)

I am -2.5 is this okay?


----------



## bulldog (13 Jun 2003)

um got question what would mine be classified as um one eyes 20/20 and the other is 20/80


----------



## Korus (13 Jun 2003)

Has anyone here had eye surgery? A buddy of mine from Basic had his a while back, and it‘s going good.. But that‘s one person.. if anyone else has had it, I would be interested in hearing how it‘s going for you.. including any loss of night vission, etc.


----------



## RKC73 (13 Jun 2003)

Korus,

I had the lasik procedure on both eyes four years ago.  I had a -3 and -3.5 prescription.  I am now 20/20 and 20/15!!!
As for night vision, people are making a bigger deal out of this than required.  The human eye, evolutionarily, is not made for nocturnal activites to begin with.  Our night vision - it you could call it - that is minimal. I find it amusing when I read all these reports about the average citizen‘s fear of laser surgery because they have fears of losing their "night vision."  In reality I suppose, the only segment of the population who should be concerned are pilots and some combat arms trades.  Even then, night vision equipment has come a long, long way and will compensate for any real or perceived loss.  I don‘t know too many civilians (none actually) that enforce light discipline in their own home when going to the bathroom at night or down to the basement.  A light switch or a torch is always at hand.  My night vision did not noticeably decrease.  There is a period of adjustment when headlights will have a "star" effect (about 3 months) other than that, it was fine.  To be honest it was the best money I ever spent.  I would caution you to be careful about where you get it done.  Some clinics have these "specials".. reduced price per eye. Ask and see what kind of back up support the clinic has if something should go wrong / if you don‘t get the expected results / what is the after treatment program etc?  I don‘t know what the going price is now, probably much lower then when I had it done.  I paid $2200/eye.  There were places charging $1000/eye at the same time, but when I visited both - the more professional staff and the back-up support at the more expensive clinic made me feel more comfortable.  They should sit down with you and explain all the risks free of charge.

Hope this helps, cheers.


----------



## sm0ke (2 Jul 2003)

Lasik is something I‘ve looked into heavily...I will not apply to the forces until Ive‘ had this surgery (...lol there‘s no way I‘m going into support arms)  


With that said, might be worth checking this out.

 http://www.lasikmd.ca/can_popup.html


----------



## sm0ke (2 Jul 2003)

...*cough*


or if you want the actual site, instead of a stupid pop up ad lol  (...I‘m an *** )

   http://www.lasikmd.ca/can_cost.html


----------



## deathwing5 (10 Jul 2003)

i got -1.25 they said i have V3. I think i‘ll get prescription evil scientist goggles to wear.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (11 Jul 2003)

Armygirl are you going Infantry?
Way back in my basic we had 3 females try for it.
Tough for them due to attitudes but I wish you well if that‘s how you go.

Let all the B.S flow out the other ear and only listen to the facts.You will do well.


----------



## Entr0py (1 Sep 2003)

This is actually something I was wondering about.

My prescriptions are very very light but a bit screwed up: my right eye is -1.75 and my left is only -0.5, and for headache and dizzieness reasons caused by the big difference in the prescription I rarely wear my glasses.

From my shooting experience in cadets, my aim is absolutely HORRIBLE with my glasses on; my Daisy groupings went from 1cm to more than 2 sometimes, so I avoided wearing glasses whenever possible.

That raises another question of mine: Is 20/20 vision or 20/20 corrected absolutely necessary? I can see fine and only need glasses to read very far away.


----------

